# Homebuilt miniature speed reducer driven by steam engine



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 18, 2008)

The video shows a small 8:1 speed reducer that I built out of junk gears from a battery powered portable drill, driven by "Old Faithfull" my twin horizontal steam engine.


----------



## kvom (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice.

Of course now you have to build something to connect to the reducer.  ;D


----------



## crankshafter (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Brian.
Now when the Christmas is here why not use your steam engine and reducer gearbox to make the Christmas tree turn around :big: :big:
Have a merry Christmas.
CS


----------



## artrans (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a question brian do you sleep how in the hell do you do it.
whats the secret you great work and very fast. I vote we call you the wizard of home model engine machinist. :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 18, 2008)

artrans  said:
			
		

> I have a question brian do you sleep how in the hell do you do it.
> whats the secret you great work and very fast. I vote we call you the wizard of home model engine machinist. :bow: :bow: :bow:



The secret is, that with this downturn in the economy, no-one is spending money developing new machinery and automation. That means that there is 8 hours every day that I would normally be working, but instead I'm frigging around making steam engine stuff because I have no work. Yes, its fun, but it don't put much money in the bank!!!


----------



## hoggr (Dec 18, 2008)

Brian 
 Loved the plans for the flyball governor, very easy to follow. I've been looking for a long time for plans and have been unsuccessful until now. I have a few engines that I would like to use this with. Just have to find time to build all that I want to. Looking forward to your next project


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 18, 2008)

hoggr  said:
			
		

> Brian
> Loved the plans for the flyball governor, very easy to follow. I've been looking for a long time for plans and have been unsuccessful until now. I have a few engines that I would like to use this with. Just have to find time to build all that I want to. Looking forward to your next project


Hoggr--Glad you liked the plans. I have always been fascinated by flyball governors. I designed and built this one just to "see if I could", and learned a lot as I did it. I am still experimenting with the one I built---I have some heavier (5/8") balls on order right now, and when they come in I will install them to see if it will change the speed of the machine a bit. I will post the results.---Brian


----------



## kustomkb (Dec 18, 2008)

Conceived, parts acquired, designed and machined in __ hours.

Well done Brian.

I work full time as a machinist building and designing prototypes for scientists and engineers everyday.
9 time out of 10 they run off with their shiny gem claiming it as their own, never sharing recognition.

It is so refreshing to see an engineer who can buld pieces as nice as yours without even serving an apprenticeship.

Thanks,

Kevin.


----------

